# My "EP" Albums



## Captainnumber36

Instead of making a new thread for each one, I will just bump this one each time I complete one. Please feel free to listen to and/or download the current 4 EPs I have up there now.

pino2.bandcamp.com

(The reason I do EPs is because I can do it all in one inspired moment)


----------



## Captainnumber36

I combine them all into one and took only one track out "fire dancer", it doesn't fit my voice anymore.


----------



## Captainnumber36

I changed the link.

http://nakulanbala.bandcamp.com


----------



## Captainnumber36

Here are a couple new tracks with me singing on them, they are demos.

https://nakulanbala.bandcamp.com/album/gay-pride


----------



## Captainnumber36

See what you think of my track, "Tunnel" :https://nakulanbala.bandcamp.com


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mods, can you delete this thread? I have too many in this section.


----------

